# Hymer, Ducato, mirrors



## cyfareddol

Nearside mirror casing was smashed by oncoming vehicle in France yesterday, the second time in four months. Smashed the indicator lens, housing and cracked the casing. 

The fitted mirrors are long arm, 200mm, on a vehicle 2220mm wide. A Ducato van is 2150mm wide and has short arm mirrors, it's only 35mm smaller each side.
All the pick ups and box vans I look at, some wider than this, have shorter arm mirrors, presumably they work. Coaches have a mirror without an arm.

When I look from the rear along the van side I can see a 100mm gap between the mirror edge and the van body which suggests the mirror arm could be 100mm less.

I suspect Hymer fit this mirror to all their coachbuilts whether it's necessary or not.

Has anyone replaced a long arm mirror with a short arm? 
Is an intermediate length available?


----------



## fatbuddha

why would you want to replace a standard mirror with a non-standard? it will look unbalanced

our Ducato based Rollerteam is 2310mm wide and has long arm mirrors - when I smashed one of mine, I replaced it like for like.

wingmirroman.com is the place to look


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good morning, 

fatbuddha has selected the best source for purchasing replacements; we've ordered mirrors here because it is much cheaper than purchasing from Fiat as these are the same mirror in the manufacturers box such as Lucas who make them for Fiat.

On pre 2007 Ducato's there were three sizes of which all should be listed here.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Wizzo

> Has anyone replaced a long arm mirror with a short arm?
> Is an intermediate length available?


I replaced both of my long arm mirrors with short arm versions after one got smacked in Portugal. It broke the Mirror Guard casing and the bottom wide angle mirror popped out and hit the van side window, marking the mirror glass quite badly. The indicator lens went missing in the collision too.

I now no longer have to worry about oncoming vehicles clashing mirrors, and my wife has stopped hiding every time a white van comes towards us. Driving is a lot less stressful!

JohnW


----------

